# AUTOMOBILE Photography



## carlos91 (Apr 8, 2010)

lets attempt to make this an official topic...

MAKE THIS A OFFICIAL TOPIC PLEASE

write that ^^^if you agree


----------



## chaman (Apr 8, 2010)

MAKE THIS A OFFICIAL TOPIC PLEASE


----------



## carlos91 (Apr 8, 2010)

thx ^^ any more support we have to show this form of photography some love =)


----------



## EFHATCH1990 (Apr 9, 2010)

MAKE THIS A OFFICIAL TOPIC PLEASE


----------



## carlos91 (Apr 9, 2010)

come on people more support


----------



## robertwsimpson (Apr 9, 2010)

I would love this to be an official topic.  I was looking for a proper place to post a shot earlier.


----------



## sixbolt (Apr 9, 2010)

yes please


----------



## BIG RYAN (Apr 9, 2010)

how bout this thread that already exists....?



http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/39751-automotive-your-car-photography.html


----------



## carlos91 (Apr 10, 2010)

thx for the support anyone else 
and yea the problem is that its under photo themes it should be on its on sections (i.e) macro,nature,cityscape


----------



## &#1090;&#1085;&#275; E&#1080;D (Apr 26, 2010)

coming~~


----------

